# how do y'all cook tuna steak?



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

found some sirloin in the bottom of the freezer dated 6.13.21. got some tater salad and fried okra on the side with a cold natty lite.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> found some sirloin in the bottom of the freezer dated 6.13.21. got some tater salad and fried okra on the side with a cold natty lite.
> jack
> 
> View attachment 1093220
> ...


What kinda wood you using. I’m thinking of building a yakitori grill just to cook like that and with skewers.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

wilson, that was hickory and cherry. 
jack


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fresh, seared for 1.5 on ea side, sometimes crusted with sesame seed and a teriyaki glaze. After its frozen, smoked mixed in Dip!￼


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mmmmm I need some Tuna 😊


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bigc2013 said:


> Mmmmm I need some Tuna 😊


you better hurry. the gom closes in about 5 years.
jack


----------



## Duncan Gafanha (5 mo ago)

This is my recipe:​Cook for 2 minutes on the first side for a rare steak or 5 minutes for a medium one. Turn the steaks over and cook for the same amount of time as you cooked the first side. This ensures that the tuna steak is cooked evenly and seared well on both sides — particularly important with thick, one-inch tuna steaks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

COOK? No cooking.....sashimi!


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Go to Ricks Crabtrap in Fort Walton. Order Ahi tuna rare.


----------

